# Time for new boots. Suggestions?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

From 32, the Prime is stiff, bomber, but the TM-Two is also a longtime favorite, alot more support than a Lashed but not crazy stiff.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SteadyHigh said:


> Ive been riding some burton ions the past two seasons and they are pretty dead and loose, so I'm into the market for new boots.
> 
> I ride a 160 Sherlock with some malavitas and have an all mountain riding style.
> 
> ...


My friend just bought the K2 Thraxis and I just bought the K2 UFO at Mission in Kensington. Put them on for over a half hour and then decided to buy them and get them heat molded. Althougth I have not ridden them yet....they are just super comfortable. I think you Ski Cellar may sell Solomon. They sell K2's but didn't have the UFO's and ran out of Thraxis.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You might like the new Nike Ites. I've been looking around for a shop in Calgary that sells Salomon but haven't found one yet, let me know if you find a shop with them.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

SteadyHigh said:


> Ive been riding some burton ions the past two seasons and they are pretty dead and loose, so I'm into the market for new boots.
> 
> I ride a 160 Sherlock with some malavitas and have an all mountain riding style.
> 
> ...


I have super narrow ankles, wide toes, and flat feet like ou and without a question Nitro boots are the way to go. The Nitro Selects come with a removable plastic insert that makes it pretty stiff for freeriding, but you can remove for park. The link I listed is from Backcountry.com, which will ship to your for free to US/Canada and will accept the returned boot EVEN if you ride it and decide you don't like it for a FULL REFUND.


I've owned the 32 Tm-Two and ridden the Prime. 32boots are just super soft in general... the Tm-Two is like a 5 out of 10 and went to mush after 30 days. The Prime was only marginally better. Salomons are better, but the heel is still a little wide (I get heel lift). Nitro is the BEST for narrow heel wide toes (I have flat feet too, but custom footbeds are what fix that problem)

In my search for boots I have tried multiple models of Burton, Ride, K2, DCshoes, Vans, 32, Salomon (F22, F24, Dialogue, Synapse, Malamute, and Nitros boots.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll forsure check them out. I've got custom footbeds for a high arch that i would throw in there. But definabtly would like a pair of boots with the removable inserts. I'm gonna check those nitros out, those nikes with the insert look pretty sick. And the trice dcs look promising as well, cant remember the model name


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

Any other input is highly appreciated, ongoing to be looking the next week or two so if I can narrow it down two 2-3 models to try it would help great. Not to interested in what you have heard , only what you have rode and know first hand 

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

lonerider said:


> I have super narrow ankles, wide toes, and flat feet like ou and without a question Nitro boots are the way to go. The Nitro Selects come with a removable plastic insert that makes it pretty stiff for freeriding, but you can remove for park. The link I listed is from Backcountry.com, which will ship to your for free to US/Canada and will accept the returned boot EVEN if you ride it and decide you don't like it for a FULL REFUND.
> 
> 
> I've owned the 32 Tm-Two and ridden the Prime. 32boots are just super soft in general... the Tm-Two is like a 5 out of 10 and went to mush after 30 days. The Prime was only marginally better. Salomons are better, but the heel is still a little wide (I get heel lift). Nitro is the BEST for narrow heel wide toes (I have flat feet too, but custom footbeds are what fix that problem)
> ...




I used that site ad ordered last years selects. The link you sent was my size and there only last one. And 35 percent off!!!

On paper they seem perfect for me , I hope they are as good as they sound. Thanks man


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

SteadyHigh said:


> I used that site ad ordered last years selects. The link you sent was my size and there only last one. And 35 percent off!!!
> 
> On paper they seem perfect for me , I hope they are as good as they sound. Thanks man


Enjoy! And remember if you ever decide there is something wrong with them (now or a year from now), you can return them for a refund (just don't abuse it). In general, it is a lot easier to deal with backcountry.com than it is to deal with the warranty departments of companies.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

lonerider said:


> Enjoy! And remember if you ever decide there is something wrong with them (now or a year from now), you can return them for a refund (just don't abuse it). In general, it is a lot easier to deal with backcountry.com than it is to deal with the warranty departments of companies.


Thanks again!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm on my second year with the Ride Jacksons. I ride all-mountain and park mostly, so I need something that's middle of the road. I'm not a big fan of softer boots, I like the response from stiffer boots - the Jackson's rate a 7 or 8 on Ride's scale (10 being most stiff). 

I have terrible feet (flat footed, ankle problems, etc) and love these boots. It took me a while to get used to the Boa system - I usually adjust it two or three times throughout the day but honestly, this isn't a huge deal as its so easy to adjust. Otherwise, excellent boot - responsive as heck but I can still tweak and get buttery when I need to.

My .02!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll never wear anything but Salomon's again, their F series is where it's at for me.


----------



## Spyrothedragon9 (Oct 15, 2012)

How did you like the ions? I'm seriously considering buying a pair.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

They were good for about 30 days if that

Then they start to fall apart, the leather on the top of the toes is coming apart

I bought them for the stiffness and they lost the stiffness real quick.

I wouldent recommend them, I convinced myself they wernt that bad but the truth is I was never happy with them.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

My selects I ordered from backcountry.com came in two days from the USA to Canada. Super impressed on the quick shipping, ad free shipping. Haven't tried the boots yet, my gf just let me know it came last night. Thanks for that link I'll be using this site lots


----------

